# Health Insurance in Europe



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

Is it necessary to get health insurance whilst traveling solely in the EU?

Surely EU countries have a reciprical health agreement and so insurance should not be neseccary!
Or is it?

I am not talking about vehicle or breakdown insurance - just health.

Any ideas anyone.
Does anyone go to Europe without insurance?

Thanks
Peter


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

No compulsion to have health insurance in EU. You will get whatever the locals get if you have your EHIC card with you. The biggest problem is if you need an air ambulance to get home because of your illness or injuries. 

You pays your money (or not as the case be) and takes your chances.

Derek


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

pads69 said:


> Is it necessary to get health insurance whilst traveling solely in the EU?
> 
> Surely EU countries have a reciprical health agreement and so insurance should not be neseccary!
> Or is it?
> ...


Fine as long as you have the funds to pay for an Air Ambulance home or any other expensive treatment .
Because if you haven't and need flown back to the UK don't expect the British taxpayer to bail you out of your predicament because you have no medical insurance


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,we have just returned from France , i became ill and was amazed at the attention you get,the only thing is you pay to see a doctor about 18 pounds ,and you have to pay for any medication you get, then you claim it back from NHS when you return,my wife has ongoing health problems and we have yearly cover from Nationwide,which will cover all transport etc,last year was about 85 pounds, but this is because of my wifes condition , we just gave them our E11 card in France and it was not a problem,hope this helps but online insurance is available.regards.  hst


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The amount of cover the EHIC gives you in an EEC country is what the state would normal give to its own residents and varies from country to country. Have a look at these two pages on the NHS site:

>What is Covered<

>Country by Country Guide<

peedee


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

with regard to the medical evac cover my adac plus breakdown cover includes this worldwide they even have their own fleet of airambulances


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

coroner said:


> with regard to the medical evac cover my adac plus breakdown cover includes this worldwide they even have their own fleet of airambulances


Last Winter we met an very elderly Belgian couple who live in Germany and they are with ADAC. They told us that the previous year the Husband had a heart attack and was treated in Portugal and then flown back in one of these ADAC Air Ambulances. Because his Wife doesn't drive ADAC arranged for their Son to fly to Faro so he could drive their motorhome back to Germany, all paid for by ADAC.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We would use our EHIC card in the first instance but as both of us have long-term medical conditions we always take out health insurance as well just in case we should need urgent repatriation by air ambulance or treatment a long way from our French home which is very rural. If we have ever gone without by mistake it always casts a shadow on the break "just in case!" So, insurance for us every time!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While in the UK we automatically expect free medical treatment, some European countries will do the same for us at selected centres but for this you need an EH1C, which you can get free off the internet. It is just a little plastic card which lasts for quite a while.
You can always pay for medical insurance, either to top it up or as an alternative.
I would not travel without my Credit/ Debit cards, Passport or EH1C.
Alan


----------

